# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tour Khuyến Mại 20/10 Ngày phụ nữ Việt Nam: Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội - Bay Jetstar

## Vitours Hà Nội

SIÊU KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT
TOURS TRỌN GÓI THAM QUAN ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN – BÀ NÀ
BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY JETSTAR, 3 NGÀY 2 ĐÊM

Ngày 01: BÁN ĐẢO SƠN TRÀ - TOUR LÀNG ĐÁ – PHỐ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn trưa, tối)
Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại sân bay Đà Nẵng. Tham quan 1 vòng “Bán Đảo Sơn Trà”, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 67m cao nhất Việt Nam .
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Buổi chiều tham gia Tour  LÀNG ĐÁ – HỘI AN.
Khởi hành tham quan:
Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá.
Vào Hội An, bách bộ tham quan & mua sắm tại Phố Cổ: Chùa cầu Nhật Bản, nhà Cổ Phùng Hưng, hội quán Phước Kiến ...
Thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu -  Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Về lại Đà Nẵng.
Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm.
Ngày 02: TOUR BÀ NÀ – Tắm biển Mỹ Khê (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Điểm tâm tại khách sạn.
Quý khách Khởi hành đi khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa, nơi mà quý khách khám phá những khoảnh khắc giao mùa bất ngờ Xuân – Hạ - Thu – Đông trong 1 ngày. Ngồi cáp treo dài nhất thế giới (gần 6.000m)(Chi phí tự túc), tham quan:
Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, Chùa Linh Ứng, Thích Ca Phật Đài và chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa ở độ cao 1.487m để thưởng thức quang cảnh núi rừng Bà Nà.
Tham gia các trò chơi phiêu lưu mới lạ, ngộ nghĩnh, hấp dẫn, hiện đại như vòng quay tình yêu, Phi công Skiver, Đường đua lửa, Xe điện đụng, Ngôi nhà ma ...
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Mua sắm Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung.
Quý khách Tắm biển Mỹ Khê – một trong 06 bãi biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh do tạp chí  Forbes bình chọn.
Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Rồng, Café, Bar....
Ngày 03: Tự do mua sắm – Tiễn sân bay (Ăn sáng)
Điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do mua sắm.
Đưa khách ra sân bay Đà Nẵng. Đáp chuyến bay khởi hành về TP.HCM / HÀ NỘI. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào thân ái và hẹn gặp lại !


* Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 10pax người lớn trở lên: 
Người lớn         3.400.000

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
            Vé Máy bay JETSTAR khứu hồi SG/HN – DN – SG/HN theo điều kiện của hàng không.
            Xe đón tiễn và tham quan theo chương trình: 15CN Mercedes (10-11 pax), 25CN County (12-19 pax), 35CN (20-32 pax), 45CN (32 pax trở lên).
            Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao gần biển: 2 người lớn / 1phòng đôi (trường hợp lẻ nam / nữ ngủ phòng 3). Khách sạn Bamboo Green, Trendy, Luxury ....
            Ăn sáng tại KS và các bữa chính theo chương trình: 100.000đ/bữa  x 04 bữa.
            Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ theo chương trình.
            Vé tham quan theo Chương trình.
            Nước suối. Phí tổ chức.

GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
            Vé cáp treo Bà Nà . (Giá vé: 450.000/người lớn; 370.000/trẻ em dưới 1m3)
            Ăn uống ngoài chương trình và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí khác. Các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

ĐIỀU KIỆN KHI ĐĂNG KÝ VÀ HỦY VÉ TOUR:
            Sau khi xác nhận và thanh toán (ít nhất 50% tiền cọc giữ chỗ và thanh toán 100% trước ngày khởi hành là 15 ngày)
            Vé Máy Bay được xuất ngay sau khi quý khách đóng tiền và có xác nhận sự chính xác về họ, tên theo đúng trong hộ chiếu hoặc CMND). Mọi sự thay đổi liên quan đến vé đã xuất, quý khách vui lòng chịu chi phí theo qui định.
            Hủy 15 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 35% tiền khách sạn + 100% Vé máy bay (có thể cho thay thế khách).
            Hủy 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 50% tiền khách sạn + 100% vé máy bay.
            Hủy  05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 100% tiền khách sạn  + 100% vé máy bay.
            Trường hợp đến trễ giờ khởi hành được tính là hủy 5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành.

VÉ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM:
-  Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : Miễn phí. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Giá vé máy bay theo qui định hàng không.
-         Trẻ em 02-dưới 05 tuổi: miễn phí tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour. Giá vé máy bay theo qui định hàng không.
-           Trẻ em từ 05 – dưới 10 tuổi : 70% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình, không có giường. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 10 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn. Giá vé máy bay theo qui định hàng không.
-           Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn, giá vé máy bay theo quy định của hãng hàng không.

LƯU Ý:
            Quý khách có mặt trước giờ bay 2h30 phút, hành lý gọn nhẹ khi đi mang theo giấy tờ tùy thân bản chính (đối với khách Việt Nam là chứng minh nhân dân &  Passport  đối với Kiều bào & ngoại quốc).
            Trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) mang theo giấy khai sinh (bản chính hoặc sao y có thị thực) để  làm thủ tục hàng không .Trường hợp không có cha/mẹ đi cùng phải có giấy ủy quyền của cha mẹ và có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương.
            Giờ nhận phòng khách sạn: sau 14:00 giờ và trả phòng trước 12:00 giờ.            

Lịch khởi hành
1          H7MPQC        563      HANDAD       11-th10            13:55   564      DADHAN       13-th10            15:40
2          OCECWT       563      HANDAD       18-th10            13:55   564      DADHAN       20-th10            15:40
3          F43G5Y          563      HANDAD       25-th10            13:55   564      DADHAN       27-th10            15:40

----------

